
The Simple Logical Puzzle That Shows How Illogical We Are - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-simple-logical-puzzle-that-shows-how-illogical-we-are
======
mpweiher
I am part of the 10% :-)

As are probably most of the people here...

